# **LAST USFWS - North Dakota Waterfowl Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WATERFOWL OUTLOOK IMPROVED, SAYS USFWS

With improved water conditions in many locations and signs of good duck
production, North Dakota waterfowl hunters can expect a better early season
than last year. According to the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and
Wildlife Service, brood numbers and sizes appear to have increased over
2004, and banding stations in the northern part of the state reported
capturing good numbers of young ducks. State residents planning to head
afield for the Saturday opening will need to spend some time scouting, as
many small wetlands have dried up over the past month. Water conditions
remain best in the northeastern part of the state.

Northwestern North Dakota is holding quite a few ducks, but wetlands are
drying up rapidly. Toby Placek of the Crosby Wetland Management District
says northwestern Divide County is dry, but central and southern portions
are better, and good water conditions can be found in the Lignite area.
Placek reports good numbers of sandhill cranes in the area north of Noonan.
He warns that the district contains lots of standing grain crops.

Local duck numbers look good in Mountrail County, but no major
concentrations are being reported. Cory Lawson of the Lostwood Wetland
Management District says giant Canada geese are still scattered in local
family bunches, while about 100 lesser Canada geese recently arrived at
Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge. He adds the sandhill crane migration
appears to be in progress, and the county's alkali lakes could be holding
birds. Water conditions are fair, and some farmers have not completed
their harvest operations.

A lot of local mallards have moved onto Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge
near Kenmare. Refuge operations specialist Chad Zorn adds that small
groups of Canada geese can be found. He predicts a good opening weekend
for duck hunters, with somewhat less potential for goose hunters. Zorn
says water conditions in the area are only fair.

About 5,000 ducks and 1,000 Canada geese are spread out on Upper Souris
National Wildlife Refuge, northwest of Minot. Biologist Duane Anderson
says he has seen a few migrants, but no build-up yet.

Water conditions are good in the north-central part of the state. Tedd
Gutzke of J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge near Upham says there
have been very few migrating ducks and geese, but local duck production was
good this year. He says the birds are scattered throughout the five-county
area, but he predicts some of the best hunting opportunities will be in
Rolette and Pierce counties.

It should be a fair to good opening weekend for hunters in McLean, Sheridan
and Ward counties. Mike Goos of the Audubon Wetland Management District
says there are no large concentrations of ducks, but local production was
good, and the first of the migration has started. He believes hunters will
see a lot of gadwalls and other late-nesting species.

Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Moffit is holding up to 40,000
ducks, but project leader Paul Van Ningen says the birds aren't moving
much. About 500 giant Canada geese and the first of the lesser Canadas are
also present, along with about 1,000 sandhill cranes. Van Ningen is
forecasting at least a decent opening weekend, as most larger bodies of
water have ducks on them.

Despite a lack of recent rainfall, water conditions remain good throughout
most of the Chase Lake Wetland Management District in Stutsman and Wells
counties. Biologist Chris Flann reports plenty of birds in wetlands,
although most are still in family groups. He notes duck production was
better than average this year, and predicts good hunting opportunities in
the area between Woodworth and Medina.

The past week has seen a big jump in the number of puddle ducks at
Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge, north of Jamestown. Biologist Paulette
Scherr says the mallard population jumped from about 500 to 7,000 in that
time, and green-winged teal also moved in. The refuge is also holding
about 2,000 Canada geese. Scherr says permanent and semipermanent wetlands
in the area are still holding good water, but most seasonal and all
temporary wetlands are dry. She reports a flock of about 30 snow geese was
observed near McHenry this week.

Good numbers of blue-winged teal, mallards and gadwalls can be found in
southeast-central North Dakota. Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland
Management District says water conditions are good in the southern parts of
his district, which includes Logan, LaMoure, Dickey and McIntosh counties.
He notes that most drakes are still in summer plumage, so hunters may have
a difficult time making the correct identification.

Hunters in southeastern North Dakota should have plenty of opportunities to
see ducks this weekend. Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National
Wildlife Refuge says the area has received lots of rain, and ducks are
spread out on most wetlands. She reports seeing some potholes with up to
1,000 mallards, but Canada geese are in groups of less than 50.
Blue-winged teal are especially common, notes Askerooth. She warns that
the wet conditions could make driving difficult.

It could be a good opening weekend for hunters in east-central North
Dakota. Ben Cleghorn of the Valley City Wetland Management District says
the area has lots of ducks scattered over many wetlands. He notes most of
the ducks are local mallards and teal, and many small groups of Canada
geese are being seen. Cleghorn believes Griggs County has the best water
conditions of the five-county district, which also includes Barnes, Cass,
Steele and Traill counties.

In northeastern North Dakota, good water conditions are reported in Nelson,
Ramsey, Cavalier, Towner and western Walsh counties. Roger Hollevoet of
the Devils Lake Wetland Management District predicts a good early season
with local ducks, and adds there is a potential for a longer and more
productive season, thanks to good production in parts of Canada. He says
good local production should result in hunters finding decoyable birds
early in the season.

Regulations changes for the 2005 season include a reduction in the daily
limit on scaup from three to two. Overall, the daily limit of six ducks
can include no more than five mallards, and only two of them can be
females. Other daily limits are one pintail, one canvasback, two redheads
and two wood ducks.

Nonresidents can begin hunting waterfowl in North Dakota on Oct. 1, but
they can't hunt on Wildlife Management Areas controlled by the North Dakota
Game and Fish Department or on Conservation PLOTS areas from Oct. 8-14.
Nearly all National Wildlife Refuges in the state are closed to waterfowl
hunting, but all 1,100 Waterfowl Production Areas (WPA) are open, and have
signs stating they're open. Waterfowl hunters must be currently registered
with the Harvest Information Program. They can do that by calling
888-634-4798.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency
responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and
plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American
people.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WATERFOWL NUMBERS HOLDING STEADY, SAYS USFWS

This weekend marks the first chance for nonresident hunters to take part in
the 2005 North Dakota waterfowl season, but there aren't many new birds in
the state. The weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service notes
that very few migrants have arrived, but most local ducks and geese are
still around. In addition, good weather has allowed farmers to make some
progress in harvesting, which should open up more areas to hunters.

Only a few hundred snow geese have reached Des Lacs National Wildlife
Refuge near Kenmare. Acting project leader Dan Severson says some lesser
Canada geese and the first tundra swans have also moved into the area.
Some mallards and other local ducks continue to use the Refuge, but their
numbers remain similar to last week.

About 50 snow geese have joined the 5,000 ducks and 1,000 Canada geese at
Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge, northwest of Minot. Spokesperson
Darla Leslie says most of the birds are located between Grano and the north
end of the Refuge.

Most of the blue-winged teal have migrated out of Mountrail County, but
most of the local mallards, gadwalls and green-winged teal remain.
Biologist Mike Graue of the Lostwood Wetland Management District says
tundra swans are moving in, but he has not seen many lesser Canada geese or
sandhill cranes. There are also reports of Canada geese starting to
concentrate, as well as local field-feeding mallards in central Mountrail
County.

Audubon National Wildlife Refuge near Coleharbor is seeing a slow buildup
of lesser Canada geese. Wetland manager Mike Goos estimates the Refuge is
holding about 5,000 Canada geese. He says sandhill cranes and snow geese
are also starting to show up. Area hunters enjoyed good success on opening
weekend, and Goos notes local ducks are still plentiful. He says the
weather will have to change before the migration will pick up.

A few white-fronted geese and snow geese have moved into northeastern North
Dakota. Biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland Management
District says the northern part of the eight-county area has the best water
conditions, but hunters should plan on doing some scouting no matter where
they plan to hunt. Dixon says last weekend brought above average success,
with birds decoying well but not much movement due to lack of pressure.

The first few snow geese have arrived in northwestern North Dakota. Tim
Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management District says most of the area is
dry, and there are no major concentrations of ducks. However, some bunches
of gadwalls and mallards can be found, along with scattered groups of
Canada geese. In addition, the Noonan area continues to hold quite a few
sandhill cranes.

A few early snow geese, white-fronted geese and tundra swans have reached
north-central North Dakota. J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge
project leader Tedd Gutzke says there's been very little migration so far,
and hunters have been reporting limited success. He adds that the best
hunting has been in the northern part of the district, and hunters should
be prepared to spend some time scouting.

Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Moffit is holding about 6,000
sandhill cranes. Biologist Gregg Knutsen says about 700-800 migrant Canada
geese have joined the resident Canadas and local ducks. He suggests
hunters try northern Burleigh County and both central and northern Kidder
County, where large flocks of sandhill cranes and geese are keying in on
harvested corn fields. Knutsen warns that endangered whooping cranes could
be migrating with sandhill cranes.

Waterfowl populations seem to be holding steady at Arrowwood National
Wildlife Refuge, north of Jamestown. Biologist Paulette Scherr says there
has been no major movement in or out of the area. Some diving ducks have
been observed near the Eddy/Griggs County line. Scherr notes that many of
the mallard flocks have a few pintails mixed in, and many ducks still don't
have their full fall plumage.

Good numbers of local ducks and Canada geese can still be found in
southeast-central North Dakota. Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland
Management District says there are no concentrations of ducks, and the
Canada geese remain in family groups. Erickson reports a quiet opening
weekend, but expects hunter activity to pick up.

Some redheads and other diving ducks are starting to show up in Wells and
Stutsman counties. Chris Flann of the Chase Lake Prairie Project says
ducks appear to be more concentrated in Wells County, so hunters will have
to do their scouting. Flann notes that some sandhill cranes are being
seen. He warns hunters to be familiar with baiting rules, as the area has
some manipulated, but unharvested corn fields that have been attracting
waterfowl.

Waterfowl migration is slow in east-central North Dakota. Stacy Hoehn of
the Valley City Wetland Management District reports seeing scattered small
flocks of local mallards and teal on many wetlands, as well as family
groups of Canada geese. She says Griggs County continues to have the best
water conditions of the five-county district.

A few thousand Canada geese have gathered at Tewaukon National Wildlife
Refuge and the surrounding area. Biologist Jesse Lisburg says the
migration is just starting, and adds that most of the local ducks are
spread over many wetlands. He believes the best hunting should be in
southeastern Sargent and southwestern Richland counties.

In northeastern South Dakota, Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge is holding
26,000 ducks, about 1,200 Canada geese and 20 tundra swans, but no snow
geese. Biologist Bill Schultze says the duck population is mostly
mallards, gadwalls and shovelers. He adds that the small wetlands east and
west of the Refuge contain good numbers of ducks.

Nonresidents can begin hunting waterfowl in North Dakota on Oct. 1, but
they can't hunt on Wildlife Management Areas controlled by the North Dakota
Game and Fish Department or on Conservation PLOTS areas from Oct. 8-14.
Nearly all National Wildlife Refuges in the state are closed to waterfowl
hunting, but all 1,100 Waterfowl Production Areas (WPA) are open, and have
signs stating they're open. Waterfowl hunters must be currently registered
with the Harvest Information Program for every state they hunt in. They
can register by calling 888-634-4798.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WEATHER CHANGES THINGS FOR WATERFOWL HUNTERS, SAYS USFWS

Waterfowl hunters hoping for wintry weather got their wish this week, with
snowfall amounts of several inches in many of the best hunting areas of
North Dakota. That could cause major changes in waterfowl populations,
according to the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. On
the other hand, it could also make driving very difficult.

A 10-inch snowfall could shake up waterfowl numbers at Des Lacs National
Wildlife Refuge at Kenmare. Acting project leader Dan Severson says the
mid-week snowfall could result in a big increase in duck and goose
populations, or could cause a major out-migration. As of early this week,
the Refuge was holding about 2,000 Canada geese, a few hundred snow geese,
a few local ducks and about 600 tundra swans.

Waterfowl populations haven't changed much in the past week in Mountrail
County. Biologist Cory Lawson of the Lostwood Wetland Management District
notes that a few more tundra swans have been stopping, and sandhill cranes
are still being seen. He notes that larger groups of mallards are being
found, and both gadwalls and teal are starting to group into large flocks.
However, virtually no snow geese have arrived.

The first of the snow geese and quite a few tundra swans have moved into
northwestern North Dakota. Toby Placek of the Crosby Wetland Management
District says mallards and gadwalls seem to be grouping, but scouting will
be mandatory for hunters hoping to find them. He reports the Noonan area
still has good numbers of sandhill cranes, but warns there have been
reports of whooping crane sightings.

Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge was still holding 5,000 ducks, about
1,000 Canada geese and a few snow geese early this week. Spokesperson
Darla Leslie says the mid-week weather could cause some changes.

A few more ducks and tundra swans had reached J. Clark Salyer National
Wildlife Refuge in north-central North Dakota by early this week. Project
leader Tedd Gutzke says goose numbers were about the same as a week
earlier, and hunter success has been limited. He notes the eastern and
northern parts of the five-county district have the best water conditions.

Wintry weather should bring more ducks and geese into northeastern North
Dakota. Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says
waterfowl populations have been patchy, and hunters should plan on doing
some scouting. She reports water conditions are best in northern Towner
and Cavalier counties, and hunters are starting to see more migrant
mallards in those locations. Dixon notes some sandhill cranes and tundra
swans are being reported, but fewer local Canada geese and not many diving
ducks yet.

Waterfowl hunters in McLean, Sheridan and Ward counties will have to shift
their attention to larger bodies of water. Mike Goos of Audubon National
Wildlife Refuge believes the snowfall and cold temperatures will
concentrate the birds on larger wetlands, but will also cause many local
ducks to migrate out. He expects populations of diving ducks, snow geese,
Canada geese and tundra swans to increase, but sandhill cranes are likely
to depart. Before the snowfall, the Refuge was holding about 5,000 Canada
geese and good numbers of local ducks.

Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Moffit has about 9,000 sandhill
cranes and 3,500 Canada geese. Biologist Gregg Knutsen says the whooping
crane seen at the Refuge last weekend has moved on, but could be replaced
by others at any time. He reports good numbers of ducks on most large
wetlands in northern Burleigh County and northern and central Kidder
County, as well as substantial increases in the populations of Canada geese
and tundra swans. Knutsen believes scouting will be necessary for
waterfowl hunters, with wintry weather causing changes. He also expects
more hunting pressure this weekend.

Dry conditions have resulted in slow hunting in much of Wells and Stutsman
counties, compared to last year at this time. Dave Bolin of the Chase Lake
Prairie Project says the area is holding few large concentrations of
mallards, and scouting will be required. Local geese are plentiful, and
are starting to group into larger flocks for feeding. Bolin also reports
some migrant geese are mixed in with the locals, some tundra swans moved in
last week, and fair numbers of sandhill cranes have been spotted in
Stutsman and Wells counties. However, he has seen few large rafts of
diving ducks.

Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge, north of Jamestown, is still holding
about 2,000 Canada geese, 7,500 puddle ducks?mostly mallards? 200 diving
ducks and 50 tundra swans. Biologist Paulette Scherr says areas north and
east of the Refuge are drying up fast, with fewer birds. No large flocks
of geese or ducks were observed early this week, but Scherr believes the
weather system will move a few more birds into the area.

Waterfowl numbers seem to be on the rise in southeast-central North Dakota.
Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland Management District says mallards are
starting to concentrate in Logan County, and the area also has good
populations of gadwalls and wigeon, plus some migrating Canada geese.
However, teal numbers have dropped.

In southeastern North Dakota, Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge is holding
about 5,000 ducks and 2,000 Canada geese, including some lesser Canadas.
Biologist Kristine Askerooth says most of the ducks are spread out on small
wetlands, with good hunting opportunities around Forman, Lidgerwood and
Hankinson. A few migrant mallards have reached the area, and some teal
remain. Askerooth warns that recent rains delayed harvest operations, and
could make driving difficult. She reminds waterfowlers that pheasant
hunters will be joining them in the field this weekend.

Scattered groups of 200 or more Canada geese are being seen in Griggs and
Barnes counties. Terry Gwilliams of the Valley City Wetland Management
District says hunters will have to scout to find those groups of geese, and
any concentrations of ducks will be even harder to locate. He reports a
decrease in teal numbers.

In northeastern South Dakota, waterfowl populations have remained steady at
Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Aberdeen. Biologist Bill Schultze
says a few canvasbacks have arrived, but mallards, gadwalls and shovelers
still make up the majority of the 25,000 ducks on the Refuge. The Canada
goose population remains at 1,200 and no snow geese were present at
mid-week. Tundra swan numbers jumped from 20 to 100.

Hunters are reminded they are required to keep one fully feathered wing or
the fully feathered head of all waterfowl attached during transportation.
In addition, they should be familiar with baiting regulations, as some
manipulated, but unharvested fields have been attracting waterfowl. Also,
nonresidents may not hunt any game from October 8 through October 14 on
state wildlife management areas or Conservation PLOTS areas in North
Dakota. Nearly all National Wildlife Refuges in the state are closed to
waterfowl hunting, but all 1,100 Waterfowl Production Areas (WPA) are open,
and have signs stating they're open. Waterfowl hunters must be currently
registered with the Harvest Information Program for every state they hunt
in. They can register by calling 888-634-4798.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

STORM SENDS MANY BIRDS SOUTH, SAYS USFWS

Instead of bringing more waterfowl into North Dakota, last week's wintry
weather may have driven many out. According to this week's report from the
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, quite a few birds left the state. The
storm also left many roads and fields soft, making things even more
difficult for hunters.

Most of the resident ducks have departed northwestern North Dakota, and the
"replacements" haven't arrived yet. Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland
Management District says the area still holds fair numbers of resident
Canada geese, but?overall? hunting has been tough.

The weather may have moved some waterfowl out of Des Lacs National Wildlife
Refuge near Kenmare. Biologist Chad Zorn says there hasn't been a big
change in waterfowl populations, but he believes some local birds may have
moved on. He reports the Refuge is still holding a couple thousand Canada
geese and a few hundred snow geese, but some of the tundra swans have left.

Good numbers of local ducks remain in northern Mountrail County. Adam Ryba
of Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge says quite a few ducks pulled out last
week, and others seem to be staging. Just a few snow geese have reached
the area, but good numbers of resident Canada geese remain.

Last week's storm didn't generate many changes in the waterfowl population
in north-central North Dakota. Tedd Gutzke of J. Clark Salyer National
Wildlife Refuge says western Manitoba and eastern Saskatchewan didn't seem
to receive enough wintry weather to drive birds out. He reports that
hunters have not been having much success. Gutzke warns that trails and
fields are very soft.

Waterfowl populations in northeastern North Dakota appear to have dropped
somewhat since last week. Biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland
Management District says the remaining birds appear to be grouping
together, but scouting will be required to find them. She reports fair
hunting pressure in the Lake Alice area, and notes that some diving ducks
are showing up, but not many snow geese.

The waterfowl migration is progressing very slowly at Upper Souris National
Wildlife Refuge near Minot. Park ranger Shawn Tripp reports seeing very
little movement of Canada geese or ducks. Hunters at nearby wetlands have
been claiming limited success, but Tripp says he has heard reports of good
waterfowl populations in Saskatchewan, with birds still coming in from
Arctic regions, and local guides saying the migration is two weeks behind
normal.

Audubon National Wildlife Refuge near Coleharbor has seen a drop in the
Canada goose population. Biologist Craig Hultberg says 5,000 Canada geese
remain on the Refuge, but many others seem to have moved to the Missouri
River. The Refuge is holding about 5,000 ducks, and about 1,000 snow geese
moved in last week. However, Hultberg says nearly all the sandhill cranes
and tundra swans have migrated out. He suggests hunters try larger bodies
of water.

Some ducks, geese and sandhill cranes have pulled out from Long Lake
National Wildlife Refuge in southeastern Burleigh County. Project leader
Paul VanNingen believes many of the 9,000 sandhill cranes reported a week
ago have left, along with quite a few of the resident Canada geese and some
ducks. However, he reports a few snow geese and lesser Canada geese have
been seen this week.

Some hunters have been finding good numbers of ducks in southeast-central
North Dakota. Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland Management District says
there are still some green-winged teal and gadwalls around, and a few,
widely-scattered, large concentrations of mallards.

Cold weather brought some birds to Wells and Stutsman counties last week.
Tomi Buskness of the Chase Lake Prairie Project says the duck population is
still mostly mallards, gadwalls and teal, but a few diving ducks are
showing up. She says the birds do not seem to have moved to larger bodies
of water yet, but scouting will be needed to find them.

A few more birds have reached Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge and
surrounding areas of northeastern Stutsman and southeastern Foster
counties. Biologist Paulette Scherr says the Refuge is holding 2,000
Canada geese, about 7,500 puddle ducks?mostly mallards and pintails? and
300 diving ducks? mostly canvasbacks. The tundra swan population on the
Refuge has grown to about 425. Scherr adds that many small wetlands are
drying up.

Griggs and Steele counties offer the best prospects for hunters in the
five-county Valley City Wetland Management District. Wetland manager Ed
Meendering reports good numbers of Canada geese, but not many ducks. He
says the remaining local ducks have been joined by a few diving ducks, but
hunters will need to scout to find them.

Quite a few of the local ducks and geese have left southeastern North
Dakota. Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge
says hunters won't find birds on every little wetland any more. She adds
that the corn harvest is just beginning, and many roads and fields are very
soft. Askerooth says she isn't very optimistic for waterfowl hunters this
weekend, but says pheasant hunting has been very good.

Some of the ducks and geese that left North Dakota over the past week or so
apparently stopped at Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge in northeastern
South Dakota. Biologist Bill Schultze says the Refuge's duck population
has jumped to 45,000 from 25,000 last week, and the Canada goose population
has grown from 1,200 to 2,000. He reports the new ducks are mostly
mallards, with a small increase in pintails. Schultze adds there have been
reports of several small flocks of snow geese in the area, but not on the
Refuge. He notes that waterfowl are starting to use some of the recently
harvested soybean fields in the area.

State wildlife management areas and Conservation PLOTS areas in North
Dakota will open to nonresident hunters on Oct. 15. Nearly all National
Wildlife Refuges in the state are closed to waterfowl hunting, but all
1,100 Waterfowl Production Areas (WPA) are open, and have signs stating
they're open.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NOT MUCH CHANGE IN WATERFOWL NUMBERS, SAYS USFWS

Hunters in some parts of North Dakota are reporting small increases in
waterfowl populations this week. However, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service
biologists believe most ducks and geese remain in Canada.

Waterfowl numbers seem to be holding steady at Des Lacs National Wildlife
Refuge near Kenmare. Acting project leader Dan Severson says the Refuge
has about 2,000 Canada geese, 600 snow geese, some 5,000 mallards plus
pintails, shovelers and gadwalls. He notes that the Refuge is also holding
about 1,000 tundra swans?easily the most in many years. Sandhill cranes
continue to migrate through the area. Severson notes that fields have
dried out from the recent snow and rain.

Mountrail County has quite a few sandhill cranes, but there have been
recent reports of whooping cranes in the Stanley area. Cory Lawson of the
Lostwood Wetland Management District says mallards are pocketed throughout
the county, with some good concentrations. Hunters in central and southern
parts of the county are finding both resident and migrant Canada geese, and
tundra swans are present in many locations. Lostwood National Wildlife
Refuge is holding up to 2,000 mallards, only a few Canada geese, no snow
geese, about 300 tundra swans and quite a few sandhill cranes?especially on
the southern part of the Refuge.

A few more ducks, geese, swans and sandhill cranes have reached
northwestern North Dakota. Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management
District says there has been no big movement of ducks or geese yet, but he
has noticed a big sandhill crane migration. Kessler reports the area north
of Noonan is holding about 2,000 ducks and several hundred Canada geese,
while 1,000 ducks, 800 Canada geese and 200 snow geese have been seen south
of Crosby.

Hunters continue to struggle to find birds in the area around Upper Souris
National Wildlife Refuge near Minot. Park ranger Shawn Tripp reports a
good selection of ducks in the area, but no real numbers.

Waterfowl populations remain steady at Audubon National Wildlife Refuge
near Coleharbor. Wetland manager Mike Goos estimates the Refuge is still
holding about 5,000 Canada geese. He says the surrounding areas of McLean,
Sheridan and Ward counties are holding below average numbers of waterfowl,
after the storm moved local birds out. Goos believes wintry weather will
be required to bring about any major movement.

Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Moffit has lost quite a few of the
sandhill cranes it had been holding. Biologist Gregg Knutsen says fewer
than 2,000 remain. He notes there have been four confirmed sightings of
whooping cranes in North Dakota this week. The Refuge is holding about
4,000 Canada geese? mostly migrants. Knutsen says very few snow geese are
being seen in Kidder, Burleigh and Emmons counties, and virtually no ducks
have arrived to replace those that left because of the wintry weather two
weeks ago.

Waterfowl hunting continues to be slow in north-central North Dakota.
Project leader Tedd Gutzke of J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge says
there is a fair number of local ducks, but no large concentrations. The
situation is similar for Canada geese, he notes. Gutzke says about 500
snow geese are scattered in various locations on the Refuge.

Northeastern North Dakota's waterfowl population hasn't changed much from
last week. Jim Alfonso, deputy project leader of the Devils Lake Wetland
Management District, says it will take a change in the weather before duck
and goose numbers pick up, although there have been reports of more diving
ducks reaching the larger bodies of water.

More waterfowl have reached Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge north of
Jamestown. Biologist Paulette Scherr estimates the Refuge is holding about
6,000 Canada geese, more than 25,000 puddle ducks?including at least 20,000
mallards and 2,000 pintails, 500 diving ducks? mostly canvasbacks, and 525
tundra swans. Water conditions are deteriorating in the area north of the
Refuge, so hunters will have to scout to find the birds.

Waterfowl populations are holding steady in Wells and Stutsman counties.
Dave Bolin of the Chase Lake Prairie Project says he hasn't seen much
change over the past week, except for the arrival of a few snow geese and
lesser Canada geese, and the departure of some sandhill cranes. He says
most of the area remains quite dry.

A few more ducks may be moving into southeast-central North Dakota. Mick
Erickson of the Kulm Wetland Management District says the duck population
is mostly mallards, gadwalls and pintails. Some flocks of resident Canada
geese remain in the area, but no snow geese have arrived.

Hunting prospects may have improved slightly in the five-county Valley City
Wetland Management District. Park ranger Ben Cleghorn reports the area has
a good variety of ducks including divers. He says hunters in north-central
Barnes County have been quite successful, but others are seeing good
numbers of birds, too.

A few more diving ducks have reached southeastern North Dakota. In
addition to the ringnecked ducks and scaup, some lesser Canada geese are
showing up, and a few blue-winged teal remain, according to Jack Lalor,
deputy Refuge manager at Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge. He says
hunters will have to do their scouting, as the birds are very spread out.

Waterfowl are trickling in to Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge in
northeastern South Dakota. Biologist Bill Schultze reports more diving
ducks are showing up, especially lesser scaup, redheads and canvasbacks and
the first buffleheads of the fall. He says mallards still make up the
majority of the 55,000 ducks on the Refuge, while gadwall and shoveler
numbers may have dropped. The Refuge is still holding 2,000 Canada geese,
but the tundra swan population has jumped from 320 last week to 950. No
snow geese had arrived by mid-week.

Some hunters are failing to complete their paperwork. Law enforcement
officers say they are encountering some hunters who have failed to sign
their Federal Duck Stamp, and others who are not HIP-registered. Officers
are warning duck hunters that they need to be able to identify their
targets, as some flocks containing multiple species are being reported, and
limits are different.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MORE SNOW GEESE APPEARING, SAYS USFWS

The first widespread movement of snow geese into North Dakota is underway.
According to the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service,
huntable numbers of snow geese are being seen?especially in the northern
part of the state.

Quite a few more snow geese have reached north-central North Dakota.
Project leader Tedd Gutzke of J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge says
up to 20,000 snow geese are scattered throughout the Refuge. On the other
hand, Gutzke notes that duck populations have dropped off from a week ago,
and the Refuge is holding about 1,000 Canada geese in a mix of residents
and migrants. The tundra swan population has grown to about 1,000.

The waterfowl migration has started to appear at Des Lacs National Wildlife
Refuge near Kenmare. Acting project leader Dan Severson says snow geese
began to show up on Sunday, and 25,000 were present by Wednesday. Many of
the local ducks have left, but the Refuge has picked up some mallards, and
an estimated 10,000 were on hand at mid-week. Severson reports the Refuge
is holding about 1,500 Canada geese and more than 1,000 tundra swans. He
also reports many sandhill cranes moving through the area.

Northwestern North Dakota has seen the first sizable movement of snow
geese. Refuge manager Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management
District says about 20,000 snow geese reached a waterfowl rest area north
of Noonan last weekend, with another 10,000 south of Crosby. He says most
of the estimated 5,000 ducks in Divide County are in the same two areas.

Several thousand migrant Canada geese have moved into southeastern McLean
County. Mike Goos of Audubon National Wildlife Refuge says a few snow
geese have also reached the area, but most sandhill cranes have moved on.
He reports duck numbers remain below average, and hunters will have to
scout. Swan hunters may find flocks of 15 to 50 birds scattered across
McLean, Sheridan and Ward counties.

The first snow geese have also reached Mountrail County. Cory Lawson of
the Lostwood Wetland Management District says there are scattered small
groups of snow geese throughout the area, plus up to 1,000 on Lostwood
National Wildlife Refuge. He reports the sandhill cranes have left the
Refuge, but can still be found in central and southern Mountrail County.
Lawson says great mallard opportunities are possible for hunters willing to
do some scouting, but he adds that no major migration is apparent.

About 1,500 snow geese have arrived at Upper Souris National Wildlife
Refuge near Minot. Darla Leslie says duck hunting in the area remains
slow, but a few more birds are trickling in.

Duck hunters in northeastern North Dakota have been having a difficult
time, but goose hunters have been more successful. Biologist Mark Fisher
of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says most of the local
gadwalls and teal have migrated out, and the northern ducks haven't
appeared yet. He notes that scaup and other diving ducks are being found
on Devils Lake, but he warns hunters to carry life jackets when they
venture onto the big lake. Fisher also notes that the daily limit on scaup
has been reduced to two this year. He says snow geese continue to move
into the area, along with tundra swans.

More diving ducks, migrant Canada geese and snow geese are showing up in
Wells and Stutsman counties. Tomi Buskness of the Chase Lake Prairie
Project says more sandhill cranes are also being seen, but puddle duck
numbers seem to be holding steady.

A few more ducks, geese and tundra swans have reached Arrowwood National
Wildlife Refuge north of Jamestown. Biologist Paulette Scherr says the
Refuge's population of Canada geese has grown to 7,000. The 41,500 puddle
ducks on the Refuge are mostly mallards, but there are some flocks with
good numbers of pintails. The 2,000 diving ducks are mostly canvasbacks.
The Refuge's tundra swan population has jumped to 1,700. Wetlands in the
area north and east of the Refuge are drying up. Scherr says hunters
should be prepared to drive if they want to find wetlands with water and
birds.

Most of the sandhill cranes have left Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge
near Moffit. Biologist Gregg Knutsen estimates only 500 cranes remain. He
says the Refuge is also holding 3,000 migrant Canada geese and 500 snow
geese. Knutsen reports duck numbers are low, with most current residents
being shovelers, green-winged teal and pintails. He says water conditions
are deteriorating in surrounding areas, with northern Burleigh and northern
and central Kidder counties offering the best opportunities for hunters.
Knutsen adds those areas have seen a small increase in snow goose and
mallard numbers.

Some migrant Canada geese and a few flocks of snow geese have reached the
five-county Valley City Wetland Management District. Wetland manager Ed
Meendering says there appear to be no large concentrations of ducks, but
many wetlands have a few ducks.

Migrant Canada geese and mallards are showing up in greater numbers in
southeastern North Dakota. Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon
National Wildlife Refuge says flocks of 500 to 3,000 birds are not
uncommon, but they are spread out over the three-counties. Most of the
ducks are mallards, gadwalls, pintails and green-winged teal. She suggests
hunters try southeastern Sargent County or southern Richland County.

The first 3,000 snow geese have arrived at Sand Lake National Wildlife
Refuge in northeastern South Dakota. Biologist Bill Schultze says mallard
numbers have grown to 75,000, and the Canada goose population has reached
2,800. The Refuge is also holding 1,850 tundra swans. Schultze adds that
many ducks and some swans are using the wetlands east of the refuge, and
the area corn harvest got a good start last week.

Hunters are reminded that Nov. 1 is the final day to take pintails and
canvasbacks. The short season was imposed because of low population levels
of both species. Rather than a completely closed season for those species,
hunters in North Dakota were allowed a daily limit of one pintail and one
canvasback during a shortened season.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MORE SNOW GEESE ARRIVE IN STATE, SAYS USFWS

Snow geese have started moving into North Dakota in greater numbers this
week. However, the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service
notes that duck hunting remains slow in most locations.

The snow goose population at Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare
has reached 100,000. Acting project leader Dan Severson says new snow
geese have been arriving daily. The Refuge is also holding 1,500
white-fronted geese, about 2,000 Canada geese and some 15,000 mallards.
Severson reports most local ducks have moved out of the area. He adds that
about 1,000 tundra swans are using the Refuge, where all the water remains
open.

Divide County is holding more than 50,000 snow geese at times, but some
travel back and forth from Saskatchewan. Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland
Management District says an area north of Noonan is holding quite a few
snows. He believes duck numbers have dwindled, with small groups of less
than 1,000 seen occasionally.

Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge is holding about 5,000 mallards, but not
many snow geese are present on the Refuge in southeastern Burke County.
Biologist Cory Lawson says the Refuge is holding quite a few tundra swans,
as is Mountrail County, which also has scattered bunches of snow geese.

More snow geese have reached Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near
Minot. Spokesperson Darla Leslie says there has been a substantial
increase since last week. She reports there has been no large influx of
Canada geese, and duck hunting remains slow.

Duck numbers are low, but more snow geese have reached J. Clark Salyer
National Wildlife Refuge in north-central North Dakota. Project leader
Tedd Gutzke estimates 25,000 snow geese are spread out on the Refuge, along
with about 5,000 Canada geese. However, he says the Refuge is holding only
about 5,000 ducks.

Audubon National Wildlife Refuge and surrounding areas are holding 5,000
snow geese and an equal number of lesser Canada geese. Biologist Craig
Hultberg reports the Turtle Lake area is also holding several thousand
migrant Canada geese. In addition, most of the local Canada geese are
still around. He says ducks have become hard to find, but is hopeful
weather changes will bring in more birds.

Snow geese are starting to show up in good numbers in northeastern North
Dakota. Biologist Mark Fisher of the Devils Lake Wetland Management
District says Canada goose numbers are also increasing and the scaup
population in the area remains strong, but mallards are hard to find. He
notes most other puddle ducks have departed. Fisher says hunter pressure
seems to be decreasing. He reminds waterfowl hunters that deer season
opens this weekend, and he suggests waterfowlers wear orange while heading
to and from the marshes, and keep their dogs close.

More ducks have departed Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Moffit,
but a couple thousand snow geese have moved in. Biologist Gregg Knutsen
reports modest increases in the numbers of mallards and snow geese in
surrounding areas of Burleigh and Kidder counties. However, he warns that
scouting is still needed to find good concentrations of ducks and geese.
Knutsen adds that many of the tundra swans have moved out.

Mallards remain scattered in Stutsman County, and hunters are seeing some
diving ducks on larger bodies of water. Dave Bolin of the Chase Lake
Prairie Project says fair numbers of lesser Canada geese and resident
Canadas are still in the area.

Waterfowl populations are on the rise at Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge
north of Jamestown. Biologist Paulette Scherr estimates the Refuge could
be holding up to 60,000 mallards, more than 10,000 Canada geese, groups of
100 to 200 snow geese, a few white-fronted geese, and some late sandhill
cranes. She notes that the areas north and east of the Refuge are very
dry, and most of the ducks have moved to larger bodies of water.

Duck hunting is slow in southeast-central North Dakota. Mick Erickson of
the Kulm Wetland Management District says most of the area's birds are in
Logan and McIntosh counties, where water conditions are better. He reports
seeing some small flocks of snow geese and tundra swans, but very few
migrant Canada geese.

Resident Canada geese are being found in larger concentrations in Barnes
and Stutsman counties. Park ranger Ben Cleghorn of the Valley City Wetland
Management District says the geese are feeding in freshly-harvested fields.
He reports very few ducks or snow geese in the area, but has seen some
tundra swans in the northern part of the district.

A few more ducks and geese have arrived in southeastern North Dakota. Jack
Lalor, assistant manager at Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge, says
mallards are gathering on the larger bodies of water, with some flocks of
2,500 to 3,500 birds. He adds that the population of lesser Canada geese
in the area is increasing slowly.

The past week has brought large numbers of geese, ducks and swans to Sand
Lake National Wildlife Refuge in northeastern South Dakota. Biologist Bill
Schultze reports the Refuge's snow goose population has jumped from 3,000
to 17,000 in that time, duck numbers have grown from 75,000 to 120,000, the
Canada goose population is up from 2,800 to 4,200 and tundra swans now
number 2,800, after 1,850 were counted last week. Schultze says waterfowl
are feeding in many of the area's harvested corn fields.

Hunters are reminded that the pintail and canvasback seasons have closed.
Also, officers continue to encounter hunters who fail to leave proper
identification on birds being transported. Regulations require one fully
feathered wing or the fully feathered head of all waterfowl to remain
attached during transportation.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency
responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and
plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American
people.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service - News Release

Date: Nov. 9, 2005

WATERFOWL NUMBERS FLUCTUATING, SAYS USFWS

The waterfowl migration continues to progress slowly through North Dakota. According to the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, most local birds and some migrants have moved out, but many more migrants remain in Canada.

Snow and cold temperatures produced a large waterfowl migration into and through northwestern North Dakota late last week. Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management District reports many large groups of snow geese stopped in Divide County last Saturday and Sunday, but most appear to have moved on. He says about 40,000 snow geese and 20,000 ducks remained in the area north of Noonan at mid-week, and there have been reports of large numbers of snow geese on the Van Hook Arm of Lake Sakakawea. Kessler notes that many groups of ducks are spread throughout the area on larger wetlands.

What might have been the first wave of snow geese has left Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare. Acting project leader Dan Severson says about 25,000 remain of last week's population of 100,000. The Refuge is also holding 15,000 mallards, about 1,500 Canada geese and 800 tundra swans. He reports area marshes and lakes remain open.

Most waterfowl have departed Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge and the surrounding areas of southern Burke County and Mountrail County. Biologist Adam Ryba says the Refuge may have a couple thousand mallards, and some tundra swans are still being spotted.

About 20,000 snow geese have reached Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge near Minot. Park ranger Shawn Tripp says more ducks have moved in, with mallards making up most of the 5,000 total. About 5,000 Canada geese are also present.

The snow goose population at J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge near Upham has grown to 50,000. Project leader Tedd Gutzke says the Refuge also holds 20,000 ducks, after the recent arrival of quite a few mallards. The number of Canada geese is holding steady at 5,000. Gutzke says there are reports of large numbers of ducks and geese just across the border in Canada.

Northeastern North Dakota has witnessed a large influx of waterfowl in recent days. Biologist Mark Fisher of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says snow geese, Canada geese and mallards have arrived in large numbers, but remain concentrated in few locations. He adds that many birds are using private lands north of Lake Alice and north of Lakota. Fisher reports that scaup remain abundant on Devils Lake and on other large bodies of water. At mid-week, most wetlands remain open.

More snow geese, mallards and Canada geese have reached Audubon National Wildlife Refuge near Coleharbor.. Biologist Craig Hultberg estimates the Refuge is holding up to 6,000 ducks, about 10,000 Canada geese, as many as 30,000 snow geese, plus 200 tundra swans and a few white-fronted geese. In the surrounding areas, Hultberg says most of the birds have moved to larger bodies of water including Lake Sakakawea.

Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge is holding 1,000 Canada geese, 500 snow geese and very few ducks, but surrounding areas of Burleigh and Kidder counties have attracted quite a few more birds. Biologist Gregg Knutsen says there are good concentrations of snow geese, and scattered pockets of mallards and migrant Canada geese.

Stutsman and Wells counties were still awaiting a major movement of waterfowl at mid-week. Chris Flann of the Chase Lake Prairie Project says hunters willing to do their scouting are finding diving ducks, both giant and lesser Canada geese, and some snow geese.

Most of the waterfowl at Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge north of Jamestown are concentrated on Arrowwood Lake. Biologist Paulette Scherr estimates the Refuge is holding 1,000 Canada geese, 750 snow geese, a duck population of 22,000-mostly mallards, but some pintails and some divers-and 1,500 tundra swans. Surrounding areas in Foster and Eddy counties remain very dry.

Waterfowl continue to trickle into southeast-central North Dakota, but it's far from a major movement yet. Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland Management District describes the situation as "still slow," but he notes the presence of some snow geese, some white-fronted geese, and some resident Canada geese, but not many lesser Canadas. Erickson believes eastern and central Logan and McIntosh counties offer the best opportunities.

Hunting remains fairly slow in the five-county Valley City Wetland Management District. Biologist Terry Gwilliams says Hobart Lake and parts of Griggs County offer some opportunities for hunting ducks and Canada geese, but snow geese are hard to find. He adds that the tundra swan migration appears to be slowing down.

Southeastern North Dakota is reporting an increase in Canada goose and mallard numbers, but most gadwalls and wigeon are gone. Biologist Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge says most waterfowl are spread out through the three counties. She notes that most corn fields have been harvested.

Waterfowl numbers continue to build at Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge in northeastern South Dakota. Biologist Bill Schultze reports the Refuge's snow goose population has grown from 17,000 to 45,000 in the past week. Duck numbers have increased to 140,000 from 120,000. The Canada goose population is at 5,000, compared with 4,200 last week. Tundra swans now number 3,200 from 2,800 last week. Schultze says most of the snow geese are using northern Sand Lake and are feeding west of the Refuge. He adds that the number of divers- especially canvasbacks- increased by mid-week.

Hunters need to watch out for pintail and canvasback ducks. Seasons for those species have closed, but some of each are still present in many parts of North Dakota. Also, game checks continue to encounter hunters who fail to leave adequate identification on their birds. State law requires one fully feathered wing or the fully feathered head of all waterfowl to remain attached during transportation.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American people.

-USFWS-


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USFWS: WINTRY WEATHER HASTENS WATERFOWL MIGRATION THROUGH STATE

Waterfowl hunters who didn't get into the field last weekend may have
missed the peak of the migration. According to the weekly report from the
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, numbers of ducks and geese in North Dakota
took a big jump over the weekend, and made an equal or greater drop by
mid-week. Some areas still report good bird populations, but the continued
cold temperatures in the forecast could cause additional, sudden declines.

About 25,000 snow geese were still feeding near the north end of Des Lacs
National Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare on Tuesday. However, refuge
operations specialist Chad Zorn says most wetlands are freezing over, and
the birds could depart at any time. The refuge also held about 6,000
mallards, a few small pockets of scaup, a few Canada geese and 200 tundra
swans on Tuesday, big decreases from the previous weekend.

Waterfowl hunters in Divide County went from feast to famine in less than
24 hours. Tim Kessler and Toby Placek of the Crosby Wetland Management
District reported 150,000 snow geese near Crosby and an equal or greater
number of geese plus 20,000 ducks near Noonan on Tuesday, but below-zero
temperatures and strong northwest winds drove nearly all of those birds out
by Wednesday.

Most waterfowl had left J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge near Upham
by mid-week. Project leader Tedd Gutzke says the refuge dropped below
10,000 snow geese, and had even fewer Canada geese and ducks on Tuesday.
He adds that most wetlands have iced over, and fields have up to six inches
of snow.

Below-zero temperatures on Tuesday night froze up the remaining open
wetlands in Mountrail and southern Burke counties. Todd Frerichs of the
Lostwood Wetland Management District says what appeared to be the last of
the snow geese departed early this week, riding strong winds out of the
area.

About 200,000 snow geese had piled into Upper Souris National Wildlife
Refuge near Minot over the weekend. However, they took advantage of strong
northwest winds to pull out on Tuesday night, according to refuge
spokesperson Darla Leslie. She reports area lakes and smaller wetlands are
freezing rapidly.

Only about 500 snow geese remained at Audubon National Wildlife Refuge at
mid-week. Wetland manager Mike Goos says the refuge still has up to 10,000
Canada geese and 2,000 ducks. He says most wetlands have iced over and
waterfowl have moved to bigger water. Goos suggests hunters look for giant
Canada geese on the Missouri River system.

Many mallards and snow geese have moved into and out of northeastern North
Dakota in the past few days. Mark Fisher of the Devils Lake Wetland
Management District says many wetlands have frozen over and most fields are
snow-covered. He notes that most big lakes remain open, and that's where
the birds are concentrated. Fisher adds that hunting is difficult, but
areas such as Lake Loretta, Devils Lake and Lake Alice National Wildlife
Refuge still have some geese as well as large numbers of ducks.

The snow goose population at Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Moffit
went from 130,000 on Tuesday to about 10,000 on Wednesday. Biologist
Cheryl Jacobs says the refuge's wetlands were ice-covered on Wednesday, but
10,000 snow geese, 1,000 lesser Canada geese and a few mallards remained in
the area. Some small, scattered concentrations of snow geese and Canada
geese can still be found in Kidder and Burleigh counties.

Quite a few geese arrived at Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge early this
week, but quite a few ducks departed. Biologist Paulette Scherr says the
Refuge held more than 4,000 Canada geese, 3,000 snow geese and 10,000
puddle ducks, but no diving ducks on Monday. She reports hearing snow
geese moving south over the weekend, but noted some smaller flocks were
apparently looking for a place to feed. Scherr expects most birds to be
concentrated in areas with open water.

Hunters in Stutsman and Wells counties are having a tough time finding
concentrations of ducks, although there are still some Canada geese in the
area. Tomi Buskness of the Chase Lake Prairie Project reports seeing some
snow geese in the area, but not in large numbers.

A few snow geese and ducks have been moving through the Valley City area,
but hunting success has been spotty. Ed Meendering of the Valley City
Wetland Management District has seen a few large flocks of mallards feeding
in harvested fields, but he says the small potholes are freezing.

Huntable numbers of mallards and Canada geese can still be found in
southeast-central North Dakota. Mick Erickson of the Kulm Wetland
Management District says large flocks of snow geese and white-fronted geese
have been flying over the area this week, but hunters shouldn't give up
yet. He suggests they head for larger bodies of water in the four-county
district.

Southeastern North Dakota may still offer some good waterfowl hunting
opportunities, but not as many as early this week. Jesse Lisburg of
Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge reported seeing flocks of several
thousand mallards feeding in harvested fields between Oakes and the
Richland/Sargent County line early in the week, but not at mid-week. He
believes the peak of the waterfowl migration may be past. Lisburg notes
that the smaller wetlands are freezing over, though the larger bodies of
water remain open.

In northeastern South Dakota, the snow goose population at Sand Lake
National Wildlife Refuge apparently peaked at 240,000 on Sunday. Biologist
Bill Schultze says the Tuesday night low temperature of 7-degrees froze
most lakes on the refuge and the surrounding wetlands. He estimates the
Wednesday snow goose numbers at 180,000. The duck population has dropped
from 160,000 on Sunday to 110,000. Schultze says most of those are
mallards. Only about 2,100 Canada geese remain from last week's 5,000.
Schultze believes another cold night will cause further departures.

Hunters are reminded that the remaining duck populations include pintails
and canvasbacks, two species whose seasons have closed. Also some hunters
are still failing to leave adequate identification on their birds. North
Dakota law requires one fully feathered wing or the fully feathered head of
all waterfowl to remain attached during transportation.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USFWS: MOST WATERFOWL GONE, BUT SOME LINGER

Diehard waterfowl hunters can still find some hunting opportunities in
North Dakota, but it won't be easy after recent cold weather produced a
layer of ice on most wetlands. According to the final weekly report of the
season from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, hunters able to find open
water could encounter ducks or geese. However, even those birds could
quickly disappear.

Southeastern North Dakota might be the current waterfowl hunting "hot
spot." Kristine Askerooth of Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge says flocks
of several thousand ducks are not uncommon in areas south of Forman, near
Rutland, south of Hankinson and near Milnor. She reports large numbers of
Canada geese and mallards came in last Friday and Saturday, and seem to be
lingering in the area. Askerooth adds most larger lakes have reopened, and
the birds are resting on the big water.

Hunters in southeast-central North Dakota are seeing scattered groups of
Canada geese and occasional pockets of mallards, but most wetlands are
frozen over. Bruce Toay of the Kulm Wetland Management District says
hunting opportunities are quite limited.

Most of the water on Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge north of Jamestown
is frozen over, but the couple areas with open water have some waterfowl.
Biologist Paulette Scherr estimates the Refuge was holding 2,200 Canada
geese and 1,150 mallards early this week, but no diving ducks and only 10
snow geese. She reports the surrounding area is holding very few birds.

In Stutsman and Wells counties, hunters are finding some Canada geese in
harvested corn fields, but ducks are few and far between. Biologist Andy
Jewett of the Chase Lake Prairie Project says most wetlands are frozen
over.

A few scattered flocks of mallards and Canada geese are still being
reported in the five-county Valley City Wetland Management District.
Biologist Terry Gwilliams says most wetlands are still frozen over.

Hunters in northeastern North Dakota are concentrating on the larger bodies
of water such as Devils Lake, Lake Alice, Lake Irving and Lake Loretta.
Biologist Cami Dixon of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says
the ice on some wetlands seemed to be melting off a little this week, but
most birds have moved on.

A few Canada geese remain on the ice at J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife
Refuge in north-central North Dakota, but hunting opportunities are very
limited. Project leader Tedd Gutzke says the snow geese are all gone, and
very few ducks are being reported.

Much of the water has re-opened at Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge
near Minot. Refuge manager Dean Knauer believes the Refuge is holding
2,000 Canada geese and 500 ducks, but no snow geese.

Lake Audubon was still 90 percent open at mid-week. Biologist Mike Goos
says Audubon National Wildlife Refuge near Coleharbor was holding about
5,000 Canada geese, another 250 snow geese and 1,000 mallards at mid-week.
He adds that up to 20,000 Canada geese are spending time on Lake Sakakawea
and the Missouri River corridor in the area.

Some Canada geese are holding on around New Town. However, Cory Lawson of
the Lostwood Wetland Management District says most other Mountrail County
wetlands are frozen over.

Waterfowl hunting is all but over in northwestern North Dakota. Tim
Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management District says the wetlands are
ice-covered and nearly all the birds have migrated.

A few small groups of Canada geese remain at Des Lacs National Wildlife
Refuge near Kenmare. Acting project leader Dan Severson reports the lake
is iced over, and most waterfowl departed after a night of sub-zero
temperatures early last week.

A few Canada geese are still lingering around Long Lake National Wildlife
Refuge in southeastern Burleigh County, but nearly all the ducks are gone.
Biologist Pete Finley says the lake is frozen over.
Small pockets of open water are holding quite a few waterfowl at Sand Lake
National Wildlife Refuge in northeastern South Dakota. Biologist Bill
Schultze estimates the Refuge is still holding about 150,000 snow geese and
90,000 ducks, but only 2,500 Canada geese and 150 tundra swans. He also
has reports of many snow geese using Putney Slough, southeast of Sand Lake,
and Scatterwood Lakes, southwest of Aberdeen. Schultze adds that most of
the ducks are concentrated in large flocks in northern Sand Lake.


----------

